# My 12 week old Pygmy UPDATE!!!!!!!



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

My baby goat Diablo is peeing BLOOD.. Every SINGLE time he pees. Called the vet and he said, Oh its just a bladder infection. 1cc Pen. 2x daily. Thats EXACTLY what he told me to do with my cat.. Is a bladder infection the only thing that causes bloody urine? He doesnt strain to pee, he doesnt cry when he does it.. He is eatting, head butting my friends cats.. If I didnt see the urine I would swear he was fine... Any other ideas? 

He has gone from strawberry red bloody urine to red black looking urine.. I cant get ahold of my vet..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

What is his temp?


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

103.1


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

Here is my baby...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

Has he been acting abnormal besides urinating blood? Grinding teeth? Have difficulties urinating?

He's a cutie by the way...Is he just unregistered?


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

He has been acting normal. No change in behavior. I was SHOCKED to see his urine bloody. No grinding teeth, pooping normal. Yeah he is just a grade pet.. He is my bottle baby. I am worried about him...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

I would do as suggested by the vet and if no improvement in 2-3 days then I would be contacting the vet again. Do a full 5 days on the penicillin though.

Kidney stones can cause bloody urine if they are trying ot pass it and they are stuck ..... but since he isnt acting in pain I found it odd that stones would be the problem.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

Yeah, as Stacey said that's what I thought it might be as I've delt hands on with it twice...but just stick with penicilin for now unless you'd want to get another Vet's opinion. :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

Has he gotten into anything new? Like Beets? My goat when they get to eat the beet tops, their urine is a deep red also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

bloody urine could be from....... so many things....I pray.... ray: ... that the treatment will work...
here are some other causes ....of bloody urine..... :hug:

http://kinne.net/redurine.htm


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

I'm glad to see you here. I don't have anything to add here either, as I've never experienced this, but I'm glad my friends here could help you out more.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

The vet called. She asked if he recieved water via bottle. I said yes and she thinks thats the cause of the bloody urine. She says she could examine him tonight, but she thinks he will be ok.. Should I just take him in??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

do whatever you feel most comfortable with. If you have the opportunity to take him in later if his urine doesnt become normal then do that, if she is rather busy then take him in to relieve your fears.

Since he is normal otherwise I am not one to rush to the vet if I can help it due to the money factor but that may not be an issue for you.


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

I think I am gonna wait until tomorrow and see if he clears up.. Im really hoping its THAT simple and nothing serious.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

now that your vet mentioned the bottles of water -- I have heard of that before.... that excessive amounts of water causes some issue and then they pee blood -- which I remembered who told me and why it causes it. But yes I have heard of that before just in case you were wondering.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

Liver Flukes can cause bloody urine too. I hope it's nothing too serious!


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

I hope its just that simple.. I will see tomorrow..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

ray: :hug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

What Lori said -- sometimes what they eat will cause discolration in the urine.... aloe leaves, beets, etc. keep an eye on him and good luck!


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

Diablo did great through the night. I called the vet this am and asked her if she took care of horses. Nope.. BUT she works on every small animal you can think of. Oh well. She said to watch his urine for the next few days. It should be getting clearer and clearer as the days progress. So I have a list of things to watch for. I am just glad it was SIMPLE!!!!


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: My 12 week old Pygmy is peeing DEEP RED blood...*

YAY He peed NORMAL colored URINE!!!!! :dance: :wahoo: :wahoo: Im still watching him. He is acting sleepy, but I kept waking him up last night... BUT YAY for normal urine!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds real good....congrats........ :leap: :wahoo: :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Water intoxication will cause disruption in the system as Stacey mention....glad he is back to being a normal happy baby! And, only milk in a bubby....water in a pail :hug:


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

I just want to thank you guys SOOO MUCH for helping me.. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's GREAT! I am so relieved he is doing better! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I just want to thank you guys SOOO MUCH for helping me.


 You are very welcome .........anytime............ :hug: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so glad he's feeling better!! :clap: 

Told ya these guys were great. :wink: 

Now...we need more pictures of him. :greengrin:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I think we all worry over our animals illness as much as we do for our children. I am glad all worked out well !! Did the vet say why bottled water would cause this?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to hear it was so simple  :thumb:


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I know these are old posts, but I wonder if you are still around, "Pygmys4me" ??

Cause really what are the odds of two "Dunlapians" on this forum  I am no goat expert, but am hoping to get one soon...


----------

